# Spam



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Why do some FC and CL msgs go to Spam? How can that be prevented? Just frustrated with it.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

If this is Outlook: Right click on the email, choose 'Junk' then choose "Never block Sender"


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I have my ISP spam filter set. And Those I want to always come in e mail I simple copy that address and paste it into My Friends list. Now this is through my ISP.. And there is also a engines list to block any from hitting my E Mail. These all all stopped at my ISP's server and never come into my E Mail box. YEAH. And nearly everyday I get a e mail saying I have spam, and should check just in case one is there that you really want. LOL


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

sss3 said:


> Why do some FC and CL msgs go to Spam? How can that be prevented? Just frustrated with it.


What email client do you use? Is it a webmail service or an offline reader, such as Outlook Express or Windows Live Mail?


----------

